# Java RMI - nützliches Tutorial



## _Truck_ (14. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich brauche ein wirklich gutes und vorallem schnell erlernbares Tutorial über Java RMI.

Danke für eure Vorschläge, 
Gruß Truck


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. August 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/guides/rmi/index.html

und hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/231847-rmi-unter-java-5-a.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/269599-rmi-als-eclipse-plug.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/187420-eclipse-und-rmi.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/206236-kleines-beispiel-zu-rmi-over-iiop.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/231390-eager-statt-lazy-bei-java-remote-object-activation.html
...

Gruß Tom


----------

